# Baby Peru And Vinny Comparison



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share more photos of baby Peruvian and Venezuelan serras. Peace.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

They look pretty good.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good so far.. All of the Vinny's basically look the same as mine at this point. My Peru looks a little different though, but has the hooked anal fin as well. How many Vinny's did you get? I can count at least 7 in the one picture, and notice a lot of missing fins. Have they been nipping or have they not regenerated since shipping? Mine has filled in the gaps and is looking 100% already.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

0S1R1S said:


> Looking good so far.. All of the Vinny's basically look the same as mine at this point. My Peru looks a little different though, but has the hooked anal fin as well. How many Vinny's did you get? I can count at least 7 in the one picture, and notice a lot of missing fins. Have they been nipping or have they not regenerated since shipping? Mine has filled in the gaps and is looking 100% already.


I agree, they look different. The perus I had at a little over an inch had a very light tanish color, a little transparent, and had no spotting. There at about a shy short of two inches now, and have turned silver, have spotting, have red in there anal fins, and have this greenish blue hue above there lateral line. The seven vinnys, which I received this morning, are just over an inch with spots all over and have a greenish orange hue across the top. They showed up ruff around the edges. Bite marks, ripped fins, and scraped up all over. I'm happy that they all made it alive and are eating already. Can't want too see our little ones grow up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

RiptideRush said:


> Looking good so far.. All of the Vinny's basically look the same as mine at this point. My Peru looks a little different though, but has the hooked anal fin as well. How many Vinny's did you get? I can count at least 7 in the one picture, and notice a lot of missing fins. Have they been nipping or have they not regenerated since shipping? Mine has filled in the gaps and is looking 100% already.


I agree, they look different. The perus I had at a little over an inch had a very light tanish color, a little transparent, and had no spotting. There at about a shy short of two inches now, and have turned silver, have spotting, have red in there anal fins, and have this greenish blue hue above there lateral line. The seven vinnys, which I received this morning, are just over an inch with spots all over and have a greenish orange hue across the top. They showed up ruff around the edges. Bite marks, ripped fins, and scraped up all over. I'm happy that they all made it alive and are eating already. Can't want too see our little ones grow up.
[/quote]
How come u just got them? Was your shipment delayed


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

^ I called in the day they came in and asked them to make sure they were ok n fed pretty well before they shipped out. I didn't want them to be shipped out the same day that they were received and be doa. They showed up at my front door healthy, all that matters, just a little beat up. Sall good.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

one of my Peruvian serra looks similar to the vinny one, I think they all did when I first got them but slowly they started to look different but looks like the vinny ones have a little more dot than the Peruvian ones. mine still don't have any red on anal fin tho, at 2" if not bigger. I wonder how will they compare after you have both for a while.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

^ that little guy looks NICE!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice photos thanks for sharing. I am still a little confused though between which is Vinny and which is from Peru, from the photos... Do I need another cup of coffee?


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

^ 1st set of pics are the Peru serras. 10th pic down is the start of the vinnys.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Is this a co-hab project?


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Where did you get the vinny's?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats a nice shoal of babies you got there







. How many tanks do you have to solo each one or are you gunna let nature take her course lol?
Nice pics by the way







. Did you also get the vinnies from AS? I heard they had a shippment a few months ago.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Great looking little serras! Please keep us updated on their progress... Great thread!


----------

